# 24 hour in advance block release RIP?



## Dhoff89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone has been having problems getting blocks 24 hours in advance... (I deliver for DLA5) .. For the past 2 days I haven't been able to get 9am or 4pm blocks when they usually release 24 hours before they start... Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Same here, one popped up at 10:45am yesterday but I was late on it


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got my Saturday 830 am today at 830am so I think must of been someone who cancelled a reserve block


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

I've always been able to grab morning blocks 24 hours ahead since the new update. You could probably have been too slow. They disappear in seconds.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

michaelb said:


> I've always been able to grab morning blocks 24 hours ahead since the new update. You could probably have been too slow. They disappear in seconds.


This depends on the market. Some cities still have this; a lot don't anymore.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LLXC said:


> This depends on the market. Some cities still have this; a lot don't anymore.


True! our is gone too, but I get 4 hrs schedule almost every week now


----------

